# Yamaha Ef3000isseb Operation



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

When you operate a Yamaha EF3000iseb to power a 13,500 AC unit do you need to operate the unit with the economy (auto speed regulator) in the off position or will the boost mode work when the AC srarts?

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

tim


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

tcoyle2 said:


> When you operate a Yamaha EF3000iseb to power a 13,500 AC unit do you need to operate the unit with the economy (auto speed regulator) in the off position or will the boost mode work when the AC srarts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.
> 
> tim


When in economy it will boost to start the AC, however the AC will experience a slightly longer delay in starting (the time it takes for the boost to kick in). Some will say this is not good. I use the economy mode when the load is small, but when I know the load will be large I turn the economy off.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I had my 3000iSEB I didn't use the econ mode when starting, leave it to normal and get the A/C up and running for a while. After a few minutes you can try the econ mode to see if the draw is low enough for it to kick down. Mostly I just ran it in normal mode with the AC. Great generator, never had any problems with ours. Sold it to a friend who still has it.


----------



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

STBNCBN said:


> When you operate a Yamaha EF3000iseb to power a 13,500 AC unit do you need to operate the unit with the economy (auto speed regulator) in the off position or will the boost mode work when the AC srarts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.
> 
> tim


When in economy it will boost to start the AC, however the AC will experience a slightly longer delay in starting (the time it takes for the boost to kick in). Some will say this is not good. I use the economy mode when the load is small, but when I know the load will be large I turn the economy off.
[/quote]

STBNCBN,

Thanks for the feedback. I suspect I will only use the AC when I am camping in southern Arizona in the late summer.

Happy camping...

tim


----------



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> When I had my 3000iSEB I didn't use the econ mode when starting, leave it to normal and get the A/C up and running for a while. After a few minutes you can try the econ mode to see if the draw is low enough for it to kick down. Mostly I just ran it in normal mode with the AC. Great generator, never had any problems with ours. Sold it to a friend who still has it.


Y-Guy,

Thanks for the help. I have a chance to obtain one for $1200 with 20 hours on it and wanted to calculate fuel consumption when I run the AC.

Thanks again...

tim


----------

